# Thinkin' of gettin' a S&W PERFORMANCE CENTER PRO SERIES MODEL 60



## jski (May 24, 2017)

Anyone own one of these puppies? Seems like an ideal carry .357.

A stainless steel, .357 version of the Model 36 Chief’s Special. What's not to like? Right?

Opinions?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

jski said:


> Anyone own one of these puppies? Seems like an ideal carry .357.
> 
> A stainless steel, .357 version of the Model 36 Chief's Special. *What's not to like? Right?*
> 
> Opinions?


Right!


----------



## KSDeputy (Jul 21, 2017)

I bought the snub version of the model 60, to replace an original one that I sold. I like that it takes .357 ammunition, though I have only shot .38 special in it so far. No problem with it, great revolver.


----------

